# Progress Reports?



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Just curious to know how everybody's prop building is going. On schedule, running behind, panicking?


----------



## MacabreManor (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm moving my entire haunt to a new location this year and I haven't really even settled on a theme. So, though I have ideas and props in thw works for those ideas...I'm so far behind I haven't even started yet.


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

I was doing pretty well until this week. Between the excessive heat and trying to get my classroom ready for school nothing is getting done. Right now the backyard is littered with half finished props.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I moved a month ago, which means I no longer have haunt to build, so now I am simply gonna have a home haunt. I am actually glad about this, building all the walls, and lights, and sound, all the infrastructure for a haunt was more time than I wanted to give. This year so far I have been revamping things I have for a home haunt, cleaning up the web page and getting some how-tos out. 

So far I have the led spotlight how-to done, soon to come are building cheap but effective walls from cardboard and paper mache, and LED flicker candle hacks. I am currently working on a new pumpkinrot head using a beach ball, plan on starting my monster mud prop this weekend, and I have plans for a new ghost that will use the talk through boris head with slimy's hack.

This should be a fun thread to read. Hope none of you are getting too stressed out


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

On schedule...Not building a home haunt this year.

But am thinking about going out and stopping by other home haunters haunts and doing some acting for a few hours??


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Dang Johnny, you sound busy! (and I'm SOOO thankful for your extra time to put those terrific how-to's together )

Just like you, I am a haunter without a haunt. My permits and such were denied by the city, but it really doesn't suprise me. So, without all the extra stuff to do involving building a haunt, I feel lost at this point. I never quit building after last year, and was really looking forward to putting on a fresh show. I will most likely transfer my stuff back to Indy from Ohio and do a big ole' halloween party and yard decorating....my neighbors who watch all the weird stuff come and go from my garage aren't gonna know what what hit them! :xbones:


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

I'm on schedule providing I can figure out some programing for my talking skellies. I'm sure that will take most of my time. I have 3 other project nearly done, just painting a new gate, attaching a wiper motor to new prop, and finishing some new tombstones (actually this is my teen daughter's project so I think I'll need to start crack'n the whip some). All the other projects and pretty quick and easy so I'm not going to stress and if I don't get to them there's always next year.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm never on schedule. My plans are always bigger than time allows for.


----------



## Ghastly Joker (Aug 4, 2007)

-.- I'm not even going to Big Lots for Bluckies until next month. I've made 1 rib from newspaper for my groundbreaker and I am without alot of money.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Wow - what a difference a year makes. Last year - we started from zero. Not knowing how to do anything - even solder. LEDs were the greatest mystery in the world and even paper mache.

Last year we made two heads that took 4 weeks, a few nights a week to build. This year we build two heads, painted with LED eyes in two nights. LED spots using pill bottles now take 25 minutes for a 6 LED Spot.

Today we got a package of motors from Monster Guts and expect to build an FCG tonight. The list of things to do has grown - but it's fun to plan and build it with my 3 kids.

You know - I was talking to my wife and said - this is an amazing strange hobby to have - but an amazingly fulfilling one. Maybe it's working with my hands - or with the kids - or some combination of both. But we have a ball.


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

So far, on track. One major set-piece left to build, one pneumatic conversion. There's a final item that may or may not come to pass depending on time left, but that was always a "maybe" to begin with.....


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I start to panic about this time each year, and I don't even have a fancy haunt.....just a decorated garage. I don't know why I get paralyzed with fear to try anything new....starting to attempt some paper mache this week. If I am lucky I will have at least one new prop and a well aged Bucky by 10/31. ARGH!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I'm a little behind schedule this year. I started going strong in February and March but then kinda took a break. This relentless heat hasn't helped my motivation at all lately. However, I have a plan for the next few weeks. Evenings or excessively hot days will be spent inside making the gift bags and coffins for the invitations as well as starting to make all the chocolate centerpieces for this years party. I need to make a few more paper mache rocks and on Monday, weather permitting, I start carving the crypt out of this gigantic hunk of foam. Of course, working with white beaded styrofoam while sweating profusely is a bit dangerous, since it will stick like crazy to my skin. Oh well, small sacrifice to finally get it done I guess. Oh yeah, I also have to finish a few tombstones, finish the fence, build 4-5 rooms in the back yard, finish my groundbreaker, and decorate the entire inside of my house this year since there will be out of town guests staying after the party. Don't forget all the cooking that I'll need to do to entertain 150 people. Crap...I guess I'm not as close to being done as I thought I was. LOL...I guess that means you won't be seeing much of me till November..I better get BUSY!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I'm behind.... what else is new? LOL I ditched that whole pirate theme idea. Too much work, not enough money, yadda yadda... I'm gonna stick to my more traditional Halloween type stuff and just add to and improve what I already have.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Lots more to do.


----------



## buggybuilder (Jan 23, 2007)

Waaaay behind. First Pneumatic prop goes together tommorow........only have until Spet 22.........only 8 props left and all the sound/electronics.....No-prob.:smoking:
No sleep in my future for the next few months.....


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> On schedule...Not building a home haunt this year.
> 
> But am thinking about going out and stopping by other home haunters haunts and doing some acting for a few hours??


Wish you were around me. I could use some scare-actors for my haunt here in Arizona.


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

Taking way to long for one prop to build can't seem to find the time, I'm not to much in a crunch though because I add one or two new props a year due to the size of my yard haunt already, one guy can only do so much by himself.


----------



## Doomsday Cult Leader (Mar 21, 2007)

Well, I'm right on schedule for 2004...


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

LOL DCL. I feel that way too. Im behind, but having family and friends visit 2 weekends out of the last 3 doesnt help get things done. I have basically be regulated to working a solid 8 on sundays and an hour or 2 in the evenings. I started a new job so the hours are screwing with me.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I'm doing OK...
List:
Finish Wilfred/lantern prop by Sept 1
Build new animated ground breaker and fence by Oct 31....no prob.

I still should do misc audio and lighting, but if I don't have time it's ok. My yard haunt is small.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

I am sorta behind, said I wasn't gonna do much this year because I am the only one in my family who is at all interested in it BUT I have decided that it makes me so happy and once the creative thoughts start flowing I am a much nicer person to be around (haha) So I am on it! started yesterday and will be making something every day for the next 80 days! if I can tear myself away from this site hehehe. there is just so much to read and so many cool ideas here.


----------



## Gothikim (Jun 30, 2006)

I'm behind, way behind, but not freaking out just yet! My momentum got derailed early this year by unforseeable events. I've also committed to getting in shape for the first time in oh, say, 30 years, so my prop-building time has been and will continue to be limited. A LOT of the plans from 11/1/06 just aren't gonna happen this year. Makes me sad to let some of the additions roll to 08, but that's just the way it goes... 

Even so, I think we can get the most important stuff done in time. I'm painting the new cemetery fence (wooden gothic picket, 72 feet worth), I've repaired the foam tombstones that needed help, I have most of the parts for the new props we can pull off, etc. 

Now I just have to buckle down and buy a few cases of 5 Hour Energy, my new running buddy


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

Well, I already knew that with my one year old running around and my wife being pregenant agian (yes, I know what causes that) that my building would be limited this year. BUT, I am working on a mud project that I think will turn out well. I'm excited about it, anyway.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I think I'm ahead of schedule ..
only a few tombstones left to do ..
made a couple props that weren't planned, and finishing things for next yr already.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Funny thought, last at this time I thought I was ahead of schedule.
I had started screwing together the building (1200 sq ft.) the 1st day of Aug.
Most of it was up by the end of the 2nd week.
Roof was on by middle of the 3rd week. Needless to say, sales hit hard the 1st week in Sept. I needed to have this done by Oct 21st for the party.
I did get it a little over half way done, but none of the animated things were wired and hooked to air. I took all day on the 21st from 8 am to 7pm when the party started (stop taking orders and phone calls). I was so tired and frustrated and this took all the fun out of it for me.
I was thankful to get some help during that weekend from 2 retired pro haunters (kkrazy kkaren) that came out to help finish the build and helped out with doing some acting on several nights.
Turned out to be one of the best shows to date.
I still need to get this video put together to share with everyone


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

I started promptly on November 1st last year, and for the first time I'm on schedule. Maybe even a little ahead. And since I am retiring in 3 weeks, I'll have even more time for set-up and programing. Yep, life is good...


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Hey FE, with a kid on the way, you have a whole new schedule to deal with this October.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

BuriedAlive said:


> Hey FE, with a kid on the way, you have a whole new schedule to deal with this October.


This is true, it is good he's not due until the 20th. Closer to the end of the month the better....LOL
It will be a very busy weekend for sales. One of the problems I had last year trying to get the haunt going.
In that respect, I'm glad I don't have that responsibility this year.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

I still have quite a to-do list but it doesn't seem to be terrible. the big thing is to focus and finish what you know you can without getting side tracked by other projects you hadn't thought of... 

my list looks like:

mib internals
partial coffin internals
replace torso crawler answering machine loop tape with mp3 player
assemble lightning & thunder components
add details to about 10 of last years witch bottles
fill and detail about 10 more witch bottles
make some more shelf units fo the witch shop
decide how to incorporate the kitty litter mini-vortex to the cauldron
make a 1/4 partially de-earthed coffin
possibly make the cauldron have a moving stirrer 
cut the creepy hands and make some great stuff copies
I dono what else... probably more than I'd like to think of


----------

